# 2006 GMC Sierra CC SQ Build



## cksigmapi (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm starting this thread now so it'll give me motivation to complete it AND take pics along the way.

Here's the equipment to be used:

Front Stage:
A-Pillar pod-mounted tweeters: KAXBLTWT tweeters (from mwmkravchenko)
Door OR kickpanel mounted woofers: TBD (currently scanspeak 6.5") I may go with DynAudio mw172's if I can find the right deal.

Sub:
Center console (in stock sub location hopefully) mounted: Alpine TypeR 8" 4ohm DVC.

Rear Fill:
C-Pillar mounted rear fill: H-Audio Trinity 3.5" mids

Amps:
2x Zuki Audio Eleets 4ch v1

DSP:
JBL MS-8

I'll update this as soon as progress begins. It should be in the next week or so!

Here's the canvas (taken at the dealer when I bought it last May):


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

very promising build! the equipment being used has lots of potential. Excited to see how this turns out.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Subbed! Always looking for creativity in the NBS GM trucks! Good luck!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Sounds like fun! Sub'd


----------



## cksigmapi (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll be starting on the amp rack tomorrow while I help another member here get his build finished (another MS-8 based build).


----------



## cksigmapi (Oct 6, 2010)

By the way, here's the current setup:









PPI 900.4 and Vibe litebox.4 that will be getting traded out.


----------



## cksigmapi (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh and it turns out those big black plastic things on either side of the back wall can be removed without negative impact on the road noise. I took the drivers side out and drove around and noticed no difference. If you're not familiar with these trucks, those are the ducts for the cabin vents. I assumed they're meant to hide the vents and reduce noise or just hide them. And don't worry, I left the vents fully functional, just took off the duct that invades my space for amp rack.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Subscribed for a fellow truck build.


----------



## steppinrazer (Jun 29, 2011)

in for NBS builds.. nice gear
Are you going to be using the MS-8 with the stock HU??


----------



## cksigmapi (Oct 6, 2010)

steppinrazer said:


> in for NBS builds.. nice gear
> Are you going to be using the MS-8 with the stock HU??


Nope, I forgot to mention I have a clarion vx400 headunit. That's going to get the upgrade treatment soon, too!


----------



## steppinrazer (Jun 29, 2011)

funny how that happens


----------



## cksigmapi (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok truck guys... has anyone seen an aftermarket sub in the factory sub location? I want to stuff my 8" alpine in the center console somewhere without making a completely new console. I can't find anyone that's done this. I've seen people that build new consoles, but never an existing console made to fit a sub. 

Somebody find evidence that it's possible!


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

JL audio makes a fiberglass enclosure/sub combo. This build used one. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...gallery/160284-04-tahoe-slow-sqish-build.html

You need to gut the inside of the console some for it to fit. If you want to build your own you can get the dimensions of this enclosure and go from there. Fwiw I ran a single Type R 8 in a ported box under the seat of my ext cab and it sounded good, but left me wanting more.


----------



## cksigmapi (Oct 6, 2010)

This is great info! 

I won't buy theirs, but this gives me a TON of help on building my own.

As for the 8", I've been using it for months in a separate enclosure and its plenty of bass for me. 

Thank you for the input! This will speed things along nicely.




Old Skewl said:


> JL audio makes a fiberglass enclosure/sub combo. This build used one.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...gallery/160284-04-tahoe-slow-sqish-build.html
> 
> You need to gut the inside of the console some for it to fit. If you want to build your own you can get the dimensions of this enclosure and go from there. Fwiw I ran a single Type R 8 in a ported box under the seat of my ext cab and it sounded good, but left me wanting more.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

No problem! Keep us posted.


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

cksigmapi said:


> Ok truck guys... has anyone seen an aftermarket sub in the factory sub location? I want to stuff my 8" alpine in the center console somewhere without making a completely new console. I can't find anyone that's done this. I've seen people that build new consoles, but never an existing console made to fit a sub.
> 
> Somebody find evidence that it's possible!


At my old shop we stuffed a 12" arc black in a titan center console.


----------



## cksigmapi (Oct 6, 2010)

I've made some alterations to my build plan...

I'm likely going to build an entirely custom center console. Not 100% sure yet, but it would definitely make for more options.

Also, I've ordered a single din pioneer x8700BH and an iPad mini 2. I'm going to mount that sucker in the dash! I was going to use my old Galaxy tab 2 10.1" but it's huge AND most (if not all) HU's don't play as nice with android as I'd like.

Anyway, keep checking for updates. I've gotten one of the two amps and am waiting on some other items as well. Mainly my KAXBL tweeters...




The Performer said:


> At my old shop we stuffed a 12" arc black in a titan center console.


I'd be curious to see that!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey Cksigmapi,

Where in MI are you. I see the truck pic was from Patsy Lou, which probably puts you in my neck of the woods.

I've done a few of the 8" Type R's in their prefab ported box and been pretty impressed. I mean, it's not a ported 12, but it's decent. Gave some impact and added to the lows.

I had a box design for the 08- Ford super dutys that I made for a JL 8W3 that went in the center console, and after we weren't a JL dealer anymore, I did one with a Type R, but it was sealed. Ported is the way to go with those, if you've got the room.

Jay


----------



## cksigmapi (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm in grand blanc. PM me your contact info, I'd like to talk to you about some options!



JayinMI said:


> Hey Cksigmapi,
> 
> Where in MI are you. I see the truck pic was from Patsy Lou, which probably puts you in my neck of the woods.
> 
> ...


----------



## cksigmapi (Oct 6, 2010)

So I'll update this real quick since I said I would...

I've got a bit of ADD when it comes to projects. I like to tackle each part a little at a time. So, I currently have done the following:

-50% done with amp rack - awaiting some accessories for further build.
-40% done with dashboard fabrication - just waiting on a good day for fiberglass here in MI. Also for the extra time.
-Waiting on delivery of my new speaker wire and RCAs before I do any of the amp rack install and debating on whether I should wait on the new front stage drivers or just go ahead and power the current speakers with the new amp...?
-Waiting for a good solid day to FG the a-pillars and c-pillars.

That's it for now. I also may order sound-deadening materials so I can just do all that at once instead of tearing everything apart after the fact. The only obstacle there is money... One way or another, deadening is happening.


----------



## sierrarider (Jul 28, 2010)

Subscribed. This may give me a few ideas for my truck.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

For one, this truck is not considered a NBS, it's OBS and that term shouldn't even be used unless we're talking an '07 year. Just wanted to clarify.

Now, I believe that the factory sub in these trucks are 6 1/2", I can't fully recall. In which case I'm not sure there's even enough air space in the factory 6 1/2" enclosure to even comfortably fit an 8". Just food for thought.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Actually it is a NBS. The 2007 up is a NNBS. Go figure!??! Wonder what the 2015 is called? a NNNBS? LOL


----------



## steppinrazer (Jun 29, 2011)

agreed with old skewl.. Goto gmfs forum for all kinds of acronyms


----------



## cksigmapi (Oct 6, 2010)

smgreen20 said:


> For one, this truck is not considered a NBS, it's OBS and that term shouldn't even be used unless we're talking an '07 year. Just wanted to clarify.
> 
> Now, I believe that the factory sub in these trucks are 6 1/2", I can't fully recall. In which case I'm not sure there's even enough air space in the factory 6 1/2" enclosure to even comfortably fit an 8". Just food for thought.


Edit: actually it's NBS for "new body style" and NNBS for "new new body style". I had it backwards. http://www.gmtruckclub.com/forum/threads/question-im-a-old-new-guy-what-is-nnbs.64537/

For the sub, you're right it is 6.5" but I'm not using the stock enclosure. I'm going to gut out as much of the center console as possible and make a box that fits in there. I may even completely replace it with a new console that I make.


----------



## cksigmapi (Oct 6, 2010)

If you want to get real technical, the 99-07.5 is a 1st generation silverado/sierra since the trucks before that were just C1500 with silverado and sierra being a trim package. 

But who cares. It's a GMT800 2006 GMC Sierra SLE 20" Special Edition. How's that for nomenclature? Lol


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

So, IIRC 88-06 was "New Body Style," or NBS. Then '06-13 became "new new body style," NNBS...so are the '14 on ones called the "new new new body style?"

Jay


----------



## steppinrazer (Jun 29, 2011)

from what I recall on most truck GM forums you will see the following referred ?

88-98 = OBS

99-06 = NBS

07 Classic = NBS

07-13 = NNBS

14 - 15 = ???? (NNNBS  )


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

steppinrazer said:


> from what I recall on most truck GM forums you will see the following referred ?
> 
> 88-98 = OBS gmt400
> 
> ...


That is correct. And on the tahoe yukon forum they call 15+ k2xx lol...
I am guessing k2xx is the platform


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm informed at Denalitrucks.com that anytime a new body style comes out, at that point the new body style is of course, NBS and the old OBS. The old NBS/OBS has then been replaced. Example: 99 was the last NBS/OBS since the NBS in 07. The 07 year now becomes the new OBS/NBS until the next BC. Am I saying that in a way one would understand?


I've been a member of the Denali site back before it was. It used to be AWDGM.com back then. They started throwing around those terms and I was confused, so I asked and that was the response I got. Also the only reason I thought it was a 6 1/2" sub.was

Seems all the forums need to get together and come up with a said and done list.


----------



## cksigmapi (Oct 6, 2010)

'Bout damn time I post some updates...

Last weekend I finished and installed my amp rack: 









Then, since I'm waiting on my Kravchenko tweeters, I decided to put my daytons in some pods so I could play with positioning. Don't make fun of me, they're temporary:










I'm waiting for this weekend when it warms up to a WONDERFUL 40 degrees so I can do more. I will hopefully make some progress on the center console. I've decided to hack up the console and make the back half a sub box with two alpine 8's. I'll post up when I get going on that...


----------



## cksigmapi (Oct 6, 2010)

Here's the back of the rack during the build:


----------



## cksigmapi (Oct 6, 2010)

What, no one cares? Lol. I'm getting closer to my dash being complete and I've got my center console done (sub installed). I'll post pics later. Sorta forgot to take pics...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't worry lol, I care.


----------



## Termix84 (Apr 8, 2015)

Any updates?? Im planning to start my build on a 2006 silverado crew cab.


----------



## cksigmapi (Oct 6, 2010)

So I have a temporary setup going on in the dash. Where the HVAC and radio are now there will be an iPad mini installed and those two units will be in the lower part where the iPad sits. I'm slowly getting to the point where I feel comfortable fabbing those to parts to look good enough for my taste.

Here are some pics of the center console and the current condition of the dash:

















(Don't mind the wiring, it is temporary!)


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

Looks interesting. I'm still not sold on how iPads are being integrated into cars for stereo duties...


----------



## cksigmapi (Oct 6, 2010)

jb4674 said:


> Looks interesting. I'm still not sold on how iPads are being integrated into cars for stereo duties...


Well, its not doing the sound processing if that's what you're referring to. It is connected to the headunit which will be mounted below. I got the iPad for $130 and the HU for $120 so I basically got a full-featured 7" touchscreen radio with NAV, Pandora, 32gb iPod, and whatever else I want to download to it, for $250. That's how I justified it. It has been working nicely and will be even better once its actually installed.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Now THATS a good deal.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

How are you guys doing internet on the ipad in the car? I have one, but it appears it needs to be connected to a wireless network for internet (pandora!). Are you tethering to your phone?

(please excuse the dumb question. I am a techno retard! LOL)

Nice build cksigmapi! I really like it.


----------



## cksigmapi (Oct 6, 2010)

wheelieking71 said:


> How are you guys doing internet on the ipad in the car? I have one, but it appears it needs to be connected to a wireless network for internet (pandora!). Are you tethering to your phone?
> 
> (please excuse the dumb question. I am a techno retard! LOL)
> 
> Nice build cksigmapi! I really like it.



Thanks!

I have an LTE connected iPad from AT&T so I pay $10/mo to have wireless data. Cool side-effect: my truck has WiFi now


----------



## jm4c527 (Feb 24, 2017)

I know I'm digging up an old thread, but how is the output of that Alpine treating you cksigmapi?


----------

